# Frozen Garden (pic heavy)



## crimbfighter (Mar 25, 2016)

We had an ice storm of sorts here the other day. Typical weather here in spring, sunny and 60 one day, frozen tundra the next... I unfortunately only had about 15 min to get photos since I didn't realize how frozen everything was until right before I had to leave for work. It was also overcast and gray outside, so lighting was a challenge. Too windy for natural light and OCF was creating terrible glare on the ice. Anywhoo, I started with my 24-70 but quickly realized I wasn't capturing the essence of the ice covered things so I transitioned to the macro. Most of what was covered was dead vegetation from last summer that stayed standing through the winter. Here are some of the ones I liked the most. 

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9. And then there was this poor little fern just staring this years growth...


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 25, 2016)

Awesome set.
Just got our power back from the freeze.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 25, 2016)

Neat series!


----------



## otherprof (Mar 25, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> We had an ice storm of sorts here the other day. Typical weather here in spring, sunny and 60 one day, frozen tundra the next... I unfortunately only had about 15 min to get photos since I didn't realize how frozen everything was until right before I had to leave for work. It was also overcast and gray outside, so lighting was a challenge. Too windy for natural light and OCF was creating terrible glare on the ice. Anywhoo, I started with my 24-70 but quickly realized I wasn't capturing the essence of the ice covered things so I transitioned to the macro. Most of what was covered was dead vegetation from last summer that stayed standing through the winter. Here are some of the ones I liked the most.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


Great set!  I started listing my favorites by number, but decided to stop when I got to 8.


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 25, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Awesome set.
> Just got our power back from the freeze.


Thanks! We didn't have enough accumulation to cause power outages here, fortunately.



tirediron said:


> Neat series!


Thank you! It was a fun challenge to capture the garden in a new way.



otherprof said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > We had an ice storm of sorts here the other day. Typical weather here in spring, sunny and 60 one day, frozen tundra the next... I unfortunately only had about 15 min to get photos since I didn't realize how frozen everything was until right before I had to leave for work. It was also overcast and gray outside, so lighting was a challenge. Too windy for natural light and OCF was creating terrible glare on the ice. Anywhoo, I started with my 24-70 but quickly realized I wasn't capturing the essence of the ice covered things so I transitioned to the macro. Most of what was covered was dead vegetation from last summer that stayed standing through the winter. Here are some of the ones I liked the most.
> ...



Haha, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## kalgra (Mar 26, 2016)

Those are great!


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 27, 2016)

kalgra said:


> Those are great!


Thank you!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice series.  #7 is really my favorite.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crimbfighter (Apr 8, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Nice series.  #7 is really my favorite.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks! That's my favorite, too.



eal76 said:


> super nice shots. what macro lens do you use?



Thank you! If memory serves, #3 was taken with my Nikon 24-70, but the rest were taken with my Nikon 105mm f/2.8G. Most importantly, though, I also used a remote flash diffused through an 18" softbox for lighting. When it comes to macro, I've found good lighting is more important than the lens used.


----------

